# How do I print 13 X 19



## rclanger (Jun 4, 2014)

In the print module there isn't a selection for 13 X 19 inch paper. When I select custom the entry fields are for the aspect ratio.

What do I enter?

Bob


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2014)

Having just gone through this scenario myself. Let me tell to what I learned (the hard way).


There is not a Lightroom Template for this size. You will need to create a user preset.
Your printer needs to be set up with a 13X19 (A3+) paper size and media quality.   You do that in the Windows printer settings outside of LR.
In LR Print Module, in the left panel,
Click on the button labeled {Print Settings}
In the Print dialog that opens, Select your paper size and quality and any other parameters that need setting

Next in click on the {Page Setup} button
In that dialog choose your printer in the format dropdown.
then the Paper size and Orientation (Landscape will render a larger image on your monitor)
Set the scale at 100%

In the right panel, Choose Single image/Contact Sheet as the Layout style is you want a full sized single image on the printer page
Move to the Layout section.
Set the margins  to the minimum allowable for your printer. (0.0" if you are doing borderless in the printer settings)
Set the cell size to the maximum for your paper size (Probably 12.95 X 19.01 less your margins)

In the Image Settings section check the boxes "Zoom to Fill" and "Rotate to Fit" if appropriate.
In the Page settings set any values to need.
In the Print Job section set the following
Print to: Printer
Print sharpening is checked and set to "Standard"
Media Type is either "Matte" or "Glossy" depending upon your paper.
Choose your color management  profile for the list of installed print icc profiles.  (If your printer and paper do not have an installed profile, you should install it in Windows if one exists)
Intent = "Perceptual"

Make any other settings that you want to persist in the right panel.
In the Left panel click the (+) on the right side of the Template browser section
Assign a Meaningful name for your Print preset and create it.

You should now have a user preset that you can click and set all of these settings.  if you use different paper types and different Color management profiles, you will probably want to create a unique print preset for each paper type


----------

